# David Besant



## merv brownlow (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm looking for Dave Besant, of Southern England who was an Electrician on ACT boats in 1970/71 and visited Wellington NZ on a couple of occasions. I would really love to make contact with him or his family. If anyone knows any contact information for him I would really appreciate it.


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

Merv,
How old would he be now, no doubt about the spelling of Besant.?


----------

